# halfmoon betta's



## afishpond (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I'm back trying to breed halfmoon bettas again just spawned some red,white and blue ones and have some mustard gas about ready.And now I have 4 males and 11 females that's not bad for a start.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats! Pics of the fishes?


----------



## afishpond (Aug 2, 2012)

nice pic. like bog.


----------

